# VIP222k and AV Reviever



## lonnielevi (Apr 10, 2011)

*Devices:*
Dish VIP222k
LG HB335
Vizio VO32E
Xbox 360
*Cables:*
HDMI x3
Optical x1

Listed above are the devices and cables I am working with. I would like to have 5.1 surround sound for all devices. I have them connected as follows:

*Dish* (HDMI OUT)* >* (HDMI IN) *LG* (HDMI OUT) *>* (HDMI IN) *Vizio*
*Xbox 360* (HDMI OUT) *>* (HDMI IN) *Vizio*
*Xbox 360* (OPTICAL OUT) *>* (OPTICAL IN) *LG*










This setup for the Dish used to work. Recently I unplugged the Dish from the outlet and now no audio or video is passed through the LG and onto the Vizio. If I connect the Dish to the Vizio directly with HDMI, I can see video and the audio comes out of the Vizio as well. But when going through the above connection I get a blue "No Signal!" screen. Does anyone have any suggestions? Maybe I should just buy another optical cable?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

First off, know that HTIB systems generally have very little in the way of options and configuration capability for external devices; while they have inputs, they mostly assume that you'll never use them.

But... it sounds like there is a setting in the LG HTIB to tell the unit how to route audio and video to the TV. You likely changed a setting to get the XBox working, and now need to change it back to get the 222 working. It is also possible that there is no such setting, and that the LG unit defaults to one way or the other depending on what is plugged into it.

Essentially, you're going to have to study the Owner's Manual for the LG and figure out what your options are, along with any limitations. These HTIB are very specialized, one-off designs so what might be true of another brand or model won't necessarily be true for yours.

Good luck!


----------



## lonnielevi (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advise. Maybe I just got lucky once.


----------

